# IRS "portal" for stimulus checks?



## JaniceM (Apr 10, 2020)

I've read the IRS will have a "portal" for those of us who don't already have direct deposit.  Does anyone have an update on when this will occur?


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 10, 2020)

Not yet. This dated today.  If you have been getting electronic refunds it sound's it will happen in the next couple of weeks.

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/stimulus-check-deposits-what-we-know-about-the-irs-and-direct-deposit/

I've had to pay taxes for over a decade now so I'll probably be getting a check by mail.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 10, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> Not yet. This dated today.  If you have been getting electronic refunds it sound's it will happen in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/how-to/stimulus-check-deposits-what-we-know-about-the-irs-and-direct-deposit/
> 
> I've had to pay taxes for over a decade now so I'll probably be getting a check by mail.


Thanks for the info.  
I guess those of us who get the checks by mail will have a longer wait..


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 10, 2020)

Saw one headline a batch of payments will be ready tonight but banks must be informed first. Wonder what the criteria was for the first batch of payments.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 10, 2020)

UPDATE:  the IRS website now says you can choose between direct deposit and check, if you enter your info in the option that's supposed to occur in mid-April:

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-payments


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 10, 2020)

From USA Today...   _"The government is prioritizing the first few waves of payments in the coming weeks toward low-income Americans and Social Security beneficiaries, according to Lisa Greene-Lewis, a certified public accountant at TurboTax. "_


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 15, 2020)

UPDATE:  the portal is now open.

I'm worried-  when I checked, it said they aren't yet able to determine if I'm eligible for a payment...


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 15, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> UPDATE:  the portal is now open.
> 
> I'm worried-  when I checked, it said they aren't yet able to determine if I'm eligible for a payment...



Another update (I hope I'm not taking too much space with this topic!!):
Local news site and Reddit both say bunches of people are getting this error message and is probably just a glitch in the system.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 15, 2020)

The checks are held up because Trump insists his name appears on all of them. Don't jump me for politics because it is a fact concerning when the checks will go out.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 16, 2020)

For anyone who's used the "Get My Payment" portal and successfully got into it, can you please advise on how you entered your address in the security questions section?  

Specifically, I wasn't able to figure out whether to type ST or ST. or STREET, nor whether to type APT or APT. or # before the apartment number.  
The way these are on my tax returns aren't the same as on notices I receive from the IRS.  So I ended up getting locked out and can't try again til this evening, and want to do it right this time.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't really know, but most websites don't want a period in there anywhere, not even after a middle initial, or any characters like #.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 17, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I don't really know, but most websites don't want a period in there anywhere, not even after a middle initial, or any characters like #.



They had a tips section, and I followed it exactly, but still get the msg that they don't know if I'm eligible...


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 17, 2020)

I've looked at it twice and keep getting the "we don't know if you're eligible" message.


----------



## todalake (Apr 17, 2020)

Just did it an hour ago.   First  time had the wrong payment  amount,  corrected that and re-entered.   Went all the way thru and put in my bank information and said I was good.   Only thing we file jointly but it only asked for one ssn.    Hopefully get the $2400 not $1200.  Since we didn't get a refund, I had to put in bank information even thou my IRS payment was a debit to that bank.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 18, 2020)

Still haven't received mine.....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 19, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> For anyone who's used the "Get My Payment" portal and successfully got into it, can you please advise on how you entered your address in the security questions section?
> 
> Specifically, I wasn't able to figure out whether to type ST or ST. or STREET, nor whether to type APT or APT. or # before the apartment number.
> The way these are on my tax returns aren't the same as on notices I receive from the IRS.  So I ended up getting locked out and can't try again til this evening, and want to do it right this time.


I went to use the portal yesterday and saw this notice: People who get SSA, SSI or RR-1099s can't use the IRS portal to track our stimulus. So I didn't try to enter any info.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 19, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> The checks are held up because Trump insists his name appears on all of them. Don't jump me for politics because it is a fact concerning when the checks will go out.



BOGUS

There was quite the brouhaha on social media Tuesday night, though, when the Washington Post reported that printed stimulus checks would be delayed by several days so that they could be printed with President Trump’s signature on them — or maybe so the president could personally sign each one with a commemorative pen. 

That was the story at the time, but the Washington Post updated its story after it was published with a statement from the IRS saying that, no, checks would be going out on schedule:


----------



## oldman (Apr 20, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> The checks are held up because Trump insists his name appears on all of them. Don't jump me for politics because it is a fact concerning when the checks will go out.


*FAKE NEWS!* Trump didn't know anything about this until after it was done. This was Mnuchin's idea. 

Fake News


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 20, 2020)

oldman said:


> *FAKE NEWS!* Trump didn't know anything about this until after it was done. This was Mnuchin's idea.
> 
> Fake News


I wouldn't care if NAPOLEON BONAPARTE wanted to sign them, as long as they'd hurry up and get them to everybody's whose clearly eligible.


----------



## oldman (Apr 20, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I wouldn't care if NAPOLEON BONAPARTE wanted to sign them, as long as they'd hurry up and get them to everybody's whose clearly eligible.


I read that it could take up to 20 weeks. I'm not getting any check, so I have nothing to be in a hurry for.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 20, 2020)

UPDATE:  the IRS website has been telling people to not call them, but the last two nights the local news station has said to call the IRS if we have any questions about the payments:  1-800-829-1040 if anyone wants to try it.  Considering how long they can put a person on-hold even under normal circumstances, I've been hesitating.


----------



## oldman (Apr 20, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> UPDATE:  the IRS website has been telling people to not call them, but the last two nights the local news station has said to call the IRS if we have any questions about the payments:  1-800-829-1040 if anyone wants to try it.  Considering how long they can put a person on-hold even under normal circumstances, I've been hesitating.


Dial the number and if it's busy or no answers, hang up. Then dial *66 and hang up. When someone picks up on the other end, your phone will give you a ring back. If you have that service in your area.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 20, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I went to use the portal yesterday and saw this notice: People who get SSA, SSI or RR-1099s can't use the IRS portal to track our stimulus. So I didn't try to enter any info.


I saw that same message in the online news so I didnt bother either....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2020)

Still haven't received my check.....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 22, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Still haven't received my check.....


I'm expecting a direct deposit which I haven't received yet...though according to the "schedule" I should have. I found out something interesting though when I checked. My SS shows as pending up to 5 days before it's actually due to be deposited.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> For anyone who's used the "Get My Payment" portal and successfully got into it, can you please advise on how you entered your address in the security questions section?
> 
> Specifically, I wasn't able to figure out whether to type ST or ST. or STREET, nor whether to type APT or APT. or # before the apartment number.
> The way these are on my tax returns aren't the same as on notices I receive from the IRS.  So I ended up getting locked out and can't try again til this evening, and want to do it right this time.


I think it’s useless anyway, there are a lot of problems with get my payment and, lol, I haven’t gotten mine.  I read yesterday is you get social security and/or VA benefits get my payment won’t work for you.  We get both, and get my payment does not work for us.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 22, 2020)

Didn't work for me today either so I set my bank account to alert me via email and text when it hits.....


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 25, 2020)

Some tips for anyone still struggling with that stupid portal:  

It SAYS to type address the way it is on your tax return.  Didn't work.  So, without using capital letters, I typed it the way it was on my most recent tax bill-  and that worked.  
Spell out the word Street.
No extra spaces between Street and Apt
No period after Apt
And even though it says to use a # before apartment number, don't.  

Example:
222 Main Street Apt 4  

I hope this might save some of you guys a lot of time and aggravation.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 25, 2020)

I took a leap of faith today, I spent 700 dollars of the stimulus payment that I don’t have for rocks for the yard and dog run.  Hope the money comes before the cc bill.


----------

